# I need help get burrs out of a horse mane



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

how to get burrs out of horse hair?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

What I do is use cowboy magic rub it between your hands rub on the mane and the burrs slide out easily. Other then that a comb and patience is the best answer I have. Once you get the burrs out use come cowboy magic to make them easier to get out next time.


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

Showsheen and a comb should work em' right out ^^


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't try to pull the burr out of the hair, pull the hair out of the burr. Any kind of conditioner will help - even plain regular hair conditioner, baby lotion or baby oil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Girl girly said:


> how to get burrs out of horse hair?


coconut oil. I use it for burrs, tangles and just to treat the hair.
it's good for the hair (makes it look good too).
doesn't need to be removed (the hair must absorb it).
and it's cheap.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

If you don't mind spending a little money, the Weaver Burr-out tool is amazing!!! I think I spent $30 online for mine and it saves a lot of time and cowboy magic.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WD-40!
You can find it any store and it's mostly likely already in your garage or shop


----------



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> WD-40!
> You can find it any store and it's mostly likely already in your garage or shop


I heard that can hurt a horses hair.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Girl girly said:


> I heard that can hurt a horses hair.


(Sorry, but I can't resist....I'm such a cheeky git) :lol:

The hair can't hurt....not nerves :lol:

but to be serious again, yes, it can damage the hair. A lot of people aren't worried about that since it does what they want and the condition of the hair is not a big concern for them.

I go with coconut oil, because I can find it in my pantry (or grocery store if I'm out :lol


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Girl girly said:


> I heard that can hurt a horses hair.


Some horses are allergic to it but is also supposed to be good as fly spray too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Girl girly said:


> I heard that can hurt a horses hair.


You can wash it out if your worried about it. I have used it for years and never had an issue with it. I have seen people have way more issues with Shapley's MTG than I ever had with WD40.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 324914


It has been claimed that WD-40 is fish oil, not true, it is part petroleum product.
When using I try to hold the mane or tail and spray not letting much skin contact occur.
Works great!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> Don't try to pull the burr out of the hair, pull the hair out of the burr. Any kind of conditioner will help - even plain regular hair conditioner, baby lotion or baby oil.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. Just separate the hairs and you can remove the burrs easily. With a little patience, you don't need to use anything but your fingers. In the fall our horses pick up lots of burrs in their manes and forelocks and I don't think it's ever taken more than 5 minutes to remove them.


----------



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

I spend about a hour before a lesson . Just to get the burrs out of the mane


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

I use mane and tail detangler and a metal comb. After the burrs are out, I use a regular hair brush and make it pretty.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Cowboy magic works well but I've found baby oil to do the trick too! And its cheaper  I agree with one of the posts above - take the hair out of the burr, not the burr out of the hair. 
I've had lots of practice...one poor gal got so many in her forelock that she looked like a unicorn! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I second the coconut oil. I use it for everything!! Its cheap too! Makes burrs slide right out, helps the mane grow, keeps burrs from getting tangled in the mane again, makes your hands soft after you use it and helps with sooo many other things!! love that stuff in the house and around the barn!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Learned a lot from this thread!

I usually remove the burrs by hand, pulling the strands out of the burr before I am able to free a clump. I do have some coconut oil kicking around the house, might bring it down the barn tomorrow.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Time and patience always works  Other than that, my farrier suggested Cowboy Magic. I bought some, when it was on sale at TSC and I haven't tried it yet. It's a pretty penny ($25, which I consider expensive for the size of the bottle) but if it works like I've been told it does, it'll be worth every penny! My farrier said you only use a small amount so the bottle will last a long time.


----------



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

I have use it before but the close tack shop is 2 hour


----------



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a product called Manely Long Hair and I literally drench the burrs and tangles. Works great every time


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OP, guess you haven't searched the numerous threads on this. I forgot who said it, but one product that's affordable and won't hurt the hair is "PINK", which is conditioner made from Afro American hair. I use vegetable and corn oil, and my hands and a comb.
Just remember, the best way to comb manes and tails is to start by finger-comb them first, and then use a mane comb. I've had to remove SO MANY burrs this year that my horses are getting great at me combing their manes and tails, so there is a silver lining.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have used various products and have found Cowboy Magic to work the best. 

I have used WD 40 in a pinch but have always washed out the hair afterwards. Work from the bottom up and pick out the hairs from around the burrs/knots. I use a picking comb with a rat tail handled and use lubrication applications liberaly.

If you can remove the bushes from your pasture or paddock by digging the darn things up for they can be muderous on manes and tails.


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

I just use baby oil it works great.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

poundinghooves said:


> Time and patience always works  Other than that, my farrier suggested Cowboy Magic. I bought some, when it was on sale at TSC and I haven't tried it yet. It's a pretty penny ($25, which I consider expensive for the size of the bottle) but if it works like I've been told it does, it'll be worth every penny! My farrier said you only use a small amount so the bottle will last a long time.


Your farrier is right. I have used it on horses that were so full of burrs they looked like they had a 3 foot wide mane made of purely burrs. Cowboy magic did the trick and it smells so good. It absorbs into the mane and is easy to use. I have also used baby oil in the past. Either work well but I prefer Cowboy Magic. Easy to get wind knots out as well with that stuff. 

I have used that on my dogs as well.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I always have some Cowboy Magic and Baby Oil in my barn - both work really well but Baby Oil if you buy it from a supermarket of pharmacy chain in a generic brand is probably the cheapest


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I keep a bottle of baby oil in my med supplies in the barn primarily bc I sometimes get pasty butt with a baby chick (chickens), and I brood them in the barn. I also have a supply of clean, bleached old towels, also primarily for the birds BUT available in case of a horse accident as sterile wound pads.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Maryland Rider said:


> View attachment 324914
> 
> 
> It has been claimed that WD-40 is fish oil, not true, it is part petroleum product.


That's why it works for repelling flies. Petroleum oil is great for repelling flies (not saying to put it on your horse :lol:, but it will keep the flies away). Fish oil what attract more flies than a pile of crap :lol:

If any of our stock had an open injury (or anything with the end result being an open wound) my grandfather would treat it and then coat it with burnt oil (the used oil you get when you change the oil in a vehicle). Makes you want to cringe the first time you see it (smearing old, used, black oil on an open wound), but it did keep the flies away from the area and apparently never bothered the animal.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Dec 7, 2013)

The best way forward is conditioner or baby oil and a comb


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

For those who dont know.......Mineral oil and baby oil is the same. The only difference is that baby oil is mineral oil with fragrance added in it. So mineral oil will work also.


----------

